# Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers - Exklusiv-Szene in Fortnite-Event



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers - Exklusiv-Szene in Fortnite-Event*

						Im Rahmen eines Fortnite-Events wird am 14. Dezember eine exklusive Szene aus Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufsteig Skywalkers gezeigt. Fans hatten sich bereits gewundert, warum im Spiel das Autokino in Risky Reels umgebaut wird. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers - Exklusiv-Szene in Fortnite-Event*


----------



## sandworm (8. Dezember 2019)

Gott sei Dank ist bald ruhe im Karton.
Die können noch so viel Werbung machen und Fortnite Werbeveranstaltungen etc.
Für diese neue Triologie wird keiner einen müden Dollar für eine allfällige Special Edition locker machen.
Allein schon die Verfolgungsjagd Szene auf dem Speed Bike, das anscheinend zum Raupen-Bike umfunktioniert wurde ist schon so unterirdisch schlecht.
Aber sehts euch selbst an. Sage und schreibe wird unmittelbar hintereinander dreimal das selbe geschrien  1. C-3PO 2. Finn und 3.PO als die: Jetflyer angerauscht kommen. 
Was schreien die da space flyer oder so ähnlich?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-nDwOqTg1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Face Palm vom feinsten wie in der Irrenanstalt.

Und handwerklich ist er auch sehr schlecht gemacht, die Geräusche der Blaster hören sich an als würde ein Bantha an Verdauungsstörungen leiden.


----------



## Captain-S (8. Dezember 2019)

sandworm schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank ist bald ruhe im Karton.
> Die können noch so viel Werbung machen und Fortnite Werbeveranstaltungen etc.
> Für diese neue Triologie wird keiner einen müden Dollar für eine allfällige Special Edition locker machen.
> Allein schon die Verfolgungsjagd Szene auf dem Speed Bike, das anscheinend zum Raupen-Bike umfunktioniert wurde ist schon so unterirdisch schlecht.
> ...


Verstehst du das wirklich nicht was sie da sagen, dann solltest mal zum Ohrenarzt gehen!?
Die Komik dahinter hast du dann natürlich auch nicht verstanden.
Ich hab diese Dumpfbackenkommentare mittlerweile so satt!
Am besten du lieferst dich gleich selbst in die Irrenanstalt ein!


----------



## sandworm (8. Dezember 2019)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Verstehst du das wirklich nicht was sie da sagen, dann solltest mal zum Ohrenarzt gehen!?
> Die Komik dahinter hast du dann natürlich auch nicht verstanden.
> Ich hab diese Dumpfbackenkommentare mittlerweile so satt!
> Am besten du lieferst dich gleich selbst in die Irrenanstalt ein!


OK hab nochmals genau hingehört er scheint: "They're flying now" zu sagen, macht aber kein Unterschied hört sich in dreifacher Ausführung genau gleich bescheuert an.
Allerdings ob du wirklich in der Lage bist Klamauk von gutem Humor zu unterscheiden, da bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher,
 da du ein relativ humorloser Zeitgenosse zu sein scheinst das du mich hier so blöd anmachen musst.


----------

